
A Bot that Calculates your quarterly taxes? - Brianjwma
http://www.quarterlytaxcalculator.com/
======
simple10
Nice interface. Definitely takes a bit of anxiety out of thinking about taxes.

Direct link to Google Spreadsheet used for the calculations:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DR66Yqd3KaxX9Qje7QiV...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DR66Yqd3KaxX9Qje7QiVggRAlZ5VmaM2j4iTqKTO-6c/edit)

